# Saw back going...UGLY wood



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got the saw back together a week ago....BUT NO sawing time:thumbdown::thumbdown: ...BUT I tried it out today:thumbsup::thumbsup: on some UGLY white oak:laughing::laughing:

OK Aard...DON'T LOOK ETHYL!!!! Allen send him some sympathy:shifty: LOL.

It's actually a double crotch (one coming out the main trunk). I was able to get two full 8/4 slices out of the center.









Eeiny, miny, miney moe...which of the 4 pithes do I go?????:huh:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh yeah right! 
Don't Look!
Like telling an alcoholic not to drink that Heineken .
I'm a Woodaholic.

Glad the mill is back up and spinning.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Double crotch white oak*

Here's some pics and the link to all this log's sequential flitches.

http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

That's pretty cool Tim. Thanks for posting the pics!


----------

